# thin worms on glass



## Guest (Apr 30, 2004)

I know this question has been asked before, but i never bother to read it since it did not concern me. Well, i should have because now i have the same problem. I have these thin hair-like worms crawling on the glass of one of my tank. Anyone remember what these were and if they were of any harm to my frogs? A picture of them were posted on kingsnake awhile back, but i cant seem to find it. Thanx in advance.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

This isn't a problem. They are grindal worms or white worms. They are decomposers and help break down all the crap in the tank. I pull some out every once and a while and feed them too my tads. Sometimes the frogs will eat them but they don't stick to their tongue the best so the frog usually gives up. They have never caused me plant or frog problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2004)

cool thanx man.


----------

